# Sorta new :)



## suzybabyuk (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, my name is Sue, (how do you do)
Joined some time ago, what have I been doing?!
I run a pub and so I'll go next door and put on details etc..
Have had our camper van for about 2nhalf years but can't get away much to use it  LHD and scares me silly sometimes. 
Nice to meet you all 

Sue


----------



## cipro (Aug 18, 2008)

suzybabyuk said:


> Hi, my name is Sue, (how do you do)
> Joined some time ago, what have I been doing?!
> I run a pub and so I'll go next door and put on details etc..
> Have had our camper van for about 2nhalf years but can't get away much to use it  LHD and scares me silly sometimes.
> ...


 
Hi and welcome to sometimes the mad house


----------



## lenny (Aug 18, 2008)

Howdy doo,Sue and welcome to the site, lots of very interesting guys and gals here to keep you amused.

Looking forward to the details of your pub and more info on your LH drive motorhome, I would actually prefer a LH drive,with column gear change


----------



## tresrikay (Aug 18, 2008)

A warm welcome is always here, even warmer when you run a pub, as we all like to run (to) a pub


----------



## steve4kay (Aug 18, 2008)

*maybe !*

perhaps and maybe this newbies pub could be a prospective venue for a midlands meet !!!!


----------



## suzybabyuk (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi and thank you all, yeah, anytime you want, I run my pub a bit like wild camping, wild pubbing! 
We have a ford riviera, German I think, fairly old but in quite good nick. Went to Scotland last year in November and had GOOD weather  Trying to find time in the next few weeks to snatch a couple of days somewhere. Have stayed at Newgale, Wales a few times, on a pull in off the coast road. We don't really get to meet many people as I have a gorgeous black German Shephard who still thinks he's guarding the pub, so _we only come out at night!_


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 19, 2008)

Hiya Suzybaby, A very warm welcome to the site


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 19, 2008)

hi and welcome have replied to your other post ,would love to meet your shep they are great dogs we had one  but we lost him a while back ,and once you had one there aint no better dog you always want another .


----------



## Belgian (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Suzybaby,
Welcome from this less (?) mad side of the Northsea, on this most friendly but a little bit wild insane site 
When (if) I come along to your neighbourhood you'll find me at your bar  (do you tap belgian beer ? )


----------

